# How to browse linux files(Ubuntu partition)from windows?



## ranjan2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

How to browse linux (Ubuntu partition) files from windows? 
I need both read & write access to the files it must be easy but I cant figure out.
As of now I have to copy linux files to windows partitions then it works but I want to keep the files in linux documents/pictures etc & open the files from windows & work on it.

Linux is addictive!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2008)

If Ext2/3 FS, install the drivers found here:
*www.fs-driver.org/index.html


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Edited*
while searching google I found this
*www.fs-driver.org/download.html
is this what you guys use or is there any better software to do the same?

QwertyManiac
we posted at the same time
How about this one
*www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/

Out of the two which one is better & more features?
thanks


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just save all my files in Windows partition. This solves my purpose.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2008)

The diskinternals one is a horrid choice, it seems to hang often thereby confusing the user if the program is working or not.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried diskinternals & that wont even open my linux drive, don't know why.

I installed "ultimate edition 1.8" under windows using wubi installer so it seems i don't have a separate partition.
What to do?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2008)

Haven't used Wubi ( Why use it when you got no Windows  ) so I don't know but by the way I heard it does things shouldn't they be directly readable on the Windows platform itself?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually I have a dual boot vista/Ubuntu & I thought using wubi installer I would be able to browse the linux files but what wubi installer did was just create a folder named Ubuntu & inside that there are few folder but I don't see the linux media directory


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 10, 2008)

Even a Small 431kb code can do that job.
*www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually I don't have any linux partition which I can see as ext2 and ext3 filesystems.
May be bcoz I used the wubi installer & installed within windows.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2008)

Could you explain what's media folder? /media/ *mostly* has automounted CD drives or NTFS/FAT partitions (via FUSE)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was wrong in saying linux media directory.
I should have said Linux folders 
HOME
DOCUMENTS
PICTURES 
etc
As seen in this image I don't see any linux partition hence I cant browse that, due to wubi installation I guess. All I see is regular windows partition & in my case I have K:/ubunutu where I installed the linux via windows vista.
*www.fs-driver.org/images/ScreenSaveAs1.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 11, 2008)

Can you see folders such as usr, var, root? If so find home and then your user-name under it. This is your 'media' folder.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

i suppose it may not work  as its a loopmounted Ubuntu install


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 11, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Can you see folders such as usr, var, root? If so find home and then your user-name under it. This is your 'media' folder.


No I don't see any such folder when I am on windows, on linux I have these folders.
here is the screen shot.
*img170.imageshack.us/img170/4687/20080611014328yt9.th.jpg



gary4gar said:


> i suppose it may not work  as its a loopmounted Ubuntu install


Then the only choice left is to tweak it as per my requirement then take a backup (mirror) & then install without the wubi installer so I don't have to loose my tweaked system.


----------

